# FINALY



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I finally got out today hit the Rocky found some active fish I landed 5 hooked several others and lost them white clousers worked for me


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

White has been the color that's worked for me the last couple weeks. Zonkers and buggers. Glad you got some fish.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

How was the water clarity?


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

KTkiff said:


> How was the water clarity?[/QUOTE
> Water was pretty clear had a little cloud to it but clear to see fish moving


----------



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

I’d have to say the water was looking good yesterday on the rivers!​


----------



## ama146 (Apr 5, 2019)

holy **** man! those are monsters! are you a member of the 30/10 club now?


----------



## steelnuts (Aug 3, 2005)

whoa...nice fish!


----------



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

Thanks! Not sure. I measured up to my fly rod, so I gotta measure it that way once I get a chance. Left my tape measure in my jacket  went again last night but nothing compared to those!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

He has small hands that's why they look big; 
No seriously nice report.
Rickerd


----------



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

Haha believe it or not the Male came up just short of 30” at least according to how I measure it on my fly rod. I gotta put some electrical tape at 30” so next time I know for sure. But who knows!!


----------



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

I was so damn pumped and wanted to get him back in the water. Trying to take a picture by yourself is tough while keeping the fish in the water and get the phone set up lol


----------

